# BULLY STICKS? Are they ok?



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi everyone!
Koda just loves Bullysticks. He chews on them all the time! People say that they're truly fine for Maltese. However, I wonder if they are too faty and unhealthy to give to them all the time. They don't upset his belly in any way. Please let me know what you think. I'd love to give him the Nylbones...However, he could care less about those! Even the flavored ones!

Thanks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey loves them. they are the safest bones I've found as far as the chocking goes. for raw hide or any other bones even flossies he tend to take a piece off and it could get stock. the only thing I'm worried about is if a batch gets contaminated or if they are in recall list , because a while back we had some recalls on those too. but other than that I think they are just fine. Sparkey has been chewing on those for couple of years now. :thumbsup:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I give all 3 of my furbabies bully sticks but they enjoy the Merrick Flossies the best. http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats...=21&s=15051


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I've heard the Merrick flossies are the best :thumbsup: I don't give my dogs bully sticks often as they tend to get obsessed and I can't possibly watch them all at once chewing on them. I am a little paranoid :brownbag:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My dogs are big fans of Flossies also. I like them better than bully sticks because they don't SMELL as bad!


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone~

I've tried the Flossies, but I didn't like the smell. I may have bought a bad one, but I don't want to take a chance, so I'm returning the others while I can. I guess I'll stick with the Bullysticks, as they are his favorite.

Thanks again!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yep-Kosmo loves his bully sticks and I've never had a problem with them. In fact, he is gnawing on one as we speak (I picked one up for him on my way home a bit ago). One thing I always do though is take it and throw it as soon as it gets small-I don't want him to choke on it. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros LOVES bully sticks! That is the only thing he will gladly behave for and chew on for hours. The one I bought for him to try them has gotten fairly short now, so I just put in an order of 24 odorless ones and a jumbo braided one that are usda/fda approved. If only there was a store nearby I could get them at...oh well. 

Eros can't wait for them to arrive! He doesn't want me to take away his current one :smilie_tischkante: , so I've put it in his kong that way he can hold it better since it's short now and of course I'm watching him. I don't really worry about him when he has a new/long one though. Much like your little Koda Eros could care less for the Nylabones as I just got him one today hoping it would hold him over till his bully sticks arrive  

I'm not really sure how fatty they are. Here's the information provided for the ones I just ordered:

<div align="center">ALL NATURAL ODORLESS BULLY STICKS
VERTICALLY DRIED FOR NO ODOR
NO ADDED FLAVORS, NO PRESERVATIVES
MEETS USDA & FDA STANDARDS
6" & 12" WITH MODERATE THICKNESS
STRAIGHT & TRIPLE BRAIDED

BULLY STICK ANALYSIS




CRUDE PROTEIN: NOT LESS THAN 80%
CRUDE FAT: NOT LESS THAN 1%
CRUDE FIBER: NOT MORE THAN 1%
MOISTURE: NOT MORE THAN 15%
ASH: NOT MORE THAN 2% 


<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i never gave mine bully sticks, but they are fans of merricks texas toothpicks...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda loves the curly bully sticks[attachment=26853:ctmpphpdL0iJI.jpg]


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> Eros LOVES bully sticks! That is the only thing he will gladly behave for and chew on for hours. The one I bought for him to try them has gotten fairly short now, so I just put in an order of 24 odorless ones and a jumbo braided one that are usda/fda approved. If only there was a store nearby I could get them at...oh well.
> 
> Eros can't wait for them to arrive! He doesn't want me to take away his current one :smilie_tischkante: , so I've put it in his kong that way he can hold it better since it's short now and of course I'm watching him. I don't really worry about him when he has a new/long one though. Much like your little Koda Eros could care less for the Nylabones as I just got him one today hoping it would hold him over till his bully sticks arrive
> 
> ...



<div align="center">Desiree & Eros[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi! Could you please let me know where you just bought the bully sticks with the info. you listed above? I'd love to order mine from there as well!
Thanks


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437962
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi! Could you please let me know where you just bought the bully sticks with the info. you listed above? I'd love to order mine from there as well!
Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

I ordered them from this site. For the regular bully sticks from them you have to order a minimum of 24, so if you just want a few pm me I'm sure Eros won't go through 24 anytime soon lol

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## malteselove (Jun 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=438151
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! Could you please let me know where you just bought the bully sticks with the info. you listed above? I'd love to order mine from there as well!
Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

I ordered them from this site. For the regular bully sticks from them you have to order a minimum of 24, so if you just want a few pm me I'm sure Eros won't go through 24 anytime soon lol

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Desiree,

I thank you for the website... I'll order 24--as they'll not go to waste!
Thank you again for your kindness~

Christine & Koda


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Glad I could help 

Desiree & Eros


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a comment on the odorless bully sticks...if your pup is used to having the "stinky" ones he may grow bored quickly with the odorless ones. I ordered 10 odorless ones from a vendor on ebay and Ollie never was very into them and then completely lost interest after a few. I'm glad I didn't order more than that. We are now back to the stinky ones.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm very lucky and have a store in town that sells Bully Sticks. I go in, and actually sniff all of them to to find the least smelly of the batch. I'm sure Josie would prefer smellier ones but she gets bad enough bully-breath (I call it something else that's not so appropriate) with the ones that don't stink as badly. I only really give them to her when I'm combing her, she's happy with nylabones the rest of the time.

Josie says: Bully stick? Where? How did I miss it? Where did mine go???? Oh yeah, the SHELF OF NO RETURN, with my flossies, cheerios and toys that need surgery. If only I could learn to climb....


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there... do they cause any issue with stickiness on the paws or face? Jax *LOVED* greenies (I bought him a single one for a car ride) only problem was it made his feet and face green and sticky!! :smpullhair: I had to comb him out and wash him. I've been looking for something that he likes to chew on, he got very bored with his Nylabones and they just sit around. I just don't want anything sticky or that causes the hair to turn colors....


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Micro and Blackjack "kidnap" each other's... it's a funny game to watch. And somehow, Micro will end up with both of them every time. He is one smart Malt.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Hey there... do they cause any issue with stickiness on the paws or face? Jax *LOVED* greenies (I bought him a single one for a car ride) only problem was it made his feet and face green and sticky!! :smpullhair: I had to comb him out and wash him. I've been looking for something that he likes to chew on, he got very bored with his Nylabones and they just sit around. I just don't want anything sticky or that causes the hair to turn colors....[/B]


The one Eros tried did not get his face sticky, but his little paws would get a little wet from him holding the bully stick and licking his paw while trying to lick the bully stick lol If he's been chewing the tip for a while it will get a little wet for obvious reasons, but no "stickiness" other than that. It also doesn't make his hair change color since the bully sticks I use do not have any artificial coloring in them 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=438197
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi! Could you please let me know where you just bought the bully sticks with the info. you listed above? I'd love to order mine from there as well!
Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

I ordered them from this site. For the regular bully sticks from them you have to order a minimum of 24, so if you just want a few pm me I'm sure Eros won't go through 24 anytime soon lol

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hi Desiree,

I thank you for the website... I'll order 24--as they'll not go to waste!
Thank you again for your kindness~

Christine & Koda
[/B][/QUOTE]

I just got my order today & Eros is testing his braided bully stick as we speak. He won't even give it up for his food I just made him unless I hand feed him lol

Anyway, this is my first time ordering with this company and I'm pretty happy with their customer service so far. I had ordered Eros a jumbo braided bully stick along with the regular ones, but the jumbo braided was out of stock so they sent me two regular braided ones. I then called to ask what the best way to store all these bully sticks was since I've never order so many at one time before...and they said not to store them in a ziplock bag nor in an airtight container. If you leave them in the box or switch them to a smaller box and just close it that is fine. So now mine are in a smaller box with a cheese cloth on top lol and Eros of course is keeping his braided bully stick "safe" 

Hope you and Koda are as satisfied with your order as Eros and I.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------

